
The Science of Thinking Smarter - nreece
http://harvardbusinessonline.hbsp.harvard.edu/hbsp/hbr/articles/article.jsp?ml_action=get-article&articleID=R0805B&ml_issueid=BR0805&ml_subscriber=true&pageNumber=1&_requestid=18504
======
giles_bowkett
The Science Of Thinking _More Intelligently_.

Go Harvard go.

